# Moving to Whitecourt Alberta



## lukesayer (Apr 6, 2012)

Hi to all.

Myself and my partner have just received confirmation for work in Whitecourt Alberta, and all has happened so quick and bit of a surprise regarding the time it went through,We both are very excited but still in some cases unsure as relocating from the UK and wondering if anyone has lived in this area or has any advice they are willing to share,

Any information is much appreciated.

Luke


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Prepare yourselves for a shock. This town of less than 10,000 is in the middle of nowhere. It's obviously there to service timber and O&G industries. I'm sure the people are friendly but prepare yourselves for severe winters.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Auld Yin said:


> Prepare yourselves for a shock. This town of less than 10,000 is in the middle of nowhere. It's obviously there to service timber and O&G industries. I'm sure the people are friendly but prepare yourselves for severe winters.



I've lived in Canada most of my life and even I had to look it up as I'd never heard of it before!

When Auld Yin says be prepared for a shock he is right. Hell, I am Canadian and that place would be a shock for me!

If it was me, I would live in Calgary or Edmonton and only stay in Whitecourt during the work week, returning to C or E on the weekends.


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi,


lukesayer said:


> Hi to all.
> 
> Myself and my partner have just received confirmation for work in Whitecourt Alberta, and all has happened so quick and bit of a surprise regarding the time it went through,We both are very excited but still in some cases unsure as relocating from the UK and wondering if anyone has lived in this area or has any advice they are willing to share,
> 
> ...


Lots of people leave Edmonton-Calgary on Sunday nights to work and return on Thursday/Friday night. With good road conditions, Edmonton is about 2 1/2hrs away and Calgary just under 6 hours.

I have passed thru and it is a remote place to live, but a place where you will make lots of money quick.

Winters are harsh -same in Edmonton, and as I said, a very remote place.

Animo
(Cheers)


----------

